# Evangelism versus witness versus preaching versus.....



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello;

Frequently on the PB we banter over who can do what....women, laymen, etc, what can they do...

But often we do not define those tasks. 

We state that category x (say laymen) are not to preach, but then we often do not define preaching.What is preaching? What is teaching? Whatis witnessing publicly? What is sharing or dialoguing?

So, what is the differences between some of these terms in the NT such as evangelism, witnesssing, preaching, proclaiming, and who can do what?

For instance all are not preachers, but all Christians witness in some capacity, fitting with their calling. Also, we have had threads about "every member ministry" and the denial of this. So what exactly is ministry? If ministry fits with the SPirits gifting of Christians, then every Christian possess the Spirit's gifting, yet all are not the desingated leaders of the church. We speak of whether the laymen can preach or even if they have a duty of evangelism, but often fail to distinguish evangelism from other forms of witness. 

So, what are the distinctions in definitions related to communicating the Gospel. And who can do what?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> So, what are the distinctions in definitions related to communicating the Gospel. And who can do what?



Pergy: I have noticed you enquire a lot regarding 'missions'. From where I stand you are looking for a prescribed schematic or grid. I do not get too caught up into who can do what, even when some attempt to defend this view from scripture. As soon as we look at a resume, or ecclessial qualifications, we immediately lose the fervency. Most of the time it is those with letters after their name that defend this faulty view of evangelism/missions/witnessing. People are given certain gifts, not all are all of them, yet there is no reason that all cannot share the Gospel of sovereign grace of Christ. Even if it is as basic as, "I once was blind but now I see", there is the gospel. Others can get deeper, but all start on the same level. It is one of depth, not vertical in any way. The apostles were not scholars of any sort. Basic blue collar fishermen and unlearned compared to the scribes and pharisees. Listen to what Paul says against what many teach today. Basically it means many degrees does not equal any heat. 

18For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. 19For it is written:
"I will destroy the wisdom of the wise;
the intelligence of the intelligent I will frustrate."[c]

20Where is the wise man? Where is the scholar? Where is the philosopher of this age? Has not God made foolish the wisdom of the world? 21For since in the wisdom of God the world through its wisdom did not know him, God was pleased through the foolishness of what was preached to save those who believe. 22Jews demand miraculous signs and Greeks look for wisdom, 23but we preach Christ crucified: a stumbling block to Jews and foolishness to Gentiles, 24but to those whom God has called, both Jews and Greeks, Christ the power of God and the wisdom of God. 25For the foolishness of God is wiser than man's wisdom, and the weakness of God is stronger than man's strength.

26Brothers, think of what you were when you were called. Not many of you were wise by human standards; not many were influential; not many were of noble birth. 27But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; God chose the weak things of the world to shame the strong. 28He chose the lowly things of this world and the despised things—and the things that are not—to nullify the things that are, 29so that no one may boast before him. 30It is because of him that you are in Christ Jesus, who has become for us wisdom from God—that is, our righteousness, holiness and redemption. 31Therefore, as it is written: "Let him who boasts boast in the Lord."[d]


2For I resolved to know nothing while I was with you except Jesus Christ and him crucified. 3I came to you in weakness and fear, and with much trembling. 4My message and my preaching were not with wise and persuasive words, but with a demonstration of the Spirit's power, 5so that your faith might not rest on men's wisdom, but on God's power.
Wisdom From the Spirit
6We do, however, speak a message of wisdom among the mature, but not the wisdom of this age or of the rulers of this age, who are coming to nothing. 7No, we speak of God's secret wisdom, a wisdom that has been hidden and that God destined for our glory before time began. 8None of the rulers of this age understood it, for if they had, they would not have crucified the Lord of glory. 9However, as it is written:
"No eye has seen,
no ear has heard,
no mind has conceived
what God has prepared for those who love him"*— 10but God has revealed it to us by his Spirit.
The Spirit searches all things, even the deep things of God. 11For who among men knows the thoughts of a man except the man's spirit within him? In the same way no one knows the thoughts of God except the Spirit of God. 12We have not received the spirit of the world but the Spirit who is from God, that we may understand what God has freely given us. 13This is what we speak, not in words taught us by human wisdom but in words taught by the Spirit, expressing spiritual truths in spiritual words.[c] 14The man without the Spirit does not accept the things that come from the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him, and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually discerned. 15The spiritual man makes judgments about all things, but he himself is not subject to any man's judgment:
16"For who has known the mind of the Lord
that he may instruct him?"[d] But we have the mind of Christ.*


----------

